# Shipt



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

All. The payouts. Are $8-$12?

I'll . Stick to instacrap


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Something is worse than instacart?


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Something is worse than instacart?


I thought it would be better..



Uber00 said:


> I thought it would be better..


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> All. The payouts. Are $8-$12?
> 
> I'll . Stick to instacrap


With Shipt you should only do PROMOS.
Don't sign up for blocks.
Promos pay about $25-38.00 per order (in SF Bay Area) because they must be delivered same day.
Tip:
1. Google drop off address; some people live in areas where there's no parking, elevators or limited access - dealbreaker for me.
2. Call support (they are in Atlanta, speak English and will reset the delivery time.)
3. Just be sure there are no more than 6-8
items. I preferred Target & never accepted any other promos.
3-4 promos can pay $75.00 give or take.
Much better than insta-rip off-cart.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

IR12 said:


> With Shipt you should only do PROMOS.
> Don't sign up for blocks.
> Promos pay about $25-38.00 per order (in SF Bay Area) because they must be delivered same day.
> Tip:
> ...


Ok so I will remove myself from the schedule.. And promo orders are equivalent to On demand orders for instacart?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> Ok so I will remove myself from the schedule.. And promo orders are equivalent to On demand orders for instacart?


If it's more than 15 min drive & not more than 6-8 items, it's gotta be 35.00 pay out for me. Hopefully it's already picked and you can just go to Customer Service and pick up. 
Remember to call support once you claim the order so the timer won't kill your rating & tip.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

IR12 said:


> If it's more than 15 min drive & not more than 6-8 items, it's gotta be 35.00 pay out for me. Hopefully it's already picked and you can just go to Customer Service and pick up.
> Remember to call support once you claim the order so the timer won't kill your rating & tip.


Call support after picking up EVERY. Order? Ehhhh


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

IR12 said:


> If it's more than 15 min drive & not more than 6-8 items, it's gotta be 35.00 pay out for me. Hopefully it's already picked and you can just go to Customer Service and pick up.
> Remember to call support once you claim the order so the timer won't kill your rating & tip.


Promos still look terrible.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber00 said:


> Promos still look terrible.


That's despicable! I know someone who did Shipt and her promos were $25 last year. I never tried it, but after seeing that pitiful promo, I never will.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> Call support after picking up EVERY. Order? Ehhhh


Nooo, it's a promo which means the clock is ticking and the timer needs to be reset so it won't appear delivery arrived late.

I called while driving to pick up w/o being on hold, but hey it's your money


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Invisible said:


> That's despicable! I know someone who did Shipt and her promos were $25 last year. I never tried it, but after seeing that pitiful promo, I never will.


so with this promo is it $15 in addition to what I get paid?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber00 said:


> so with this promo is it $15 in addition to what I get paid?


I never did Shipt, so I'll ask @IR12.


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

I tried Shipt, and Lugg. $8 - $12, never made much. Instacrap was promising but on the fence. Been doing Phlatbed here and there. I get to set my own rates and choose which deliveries I want to take. App is neat but slowly catching on, mostly in metro areas. Pick up random items but mostly large items....furniture and household stuff. Costco, Homegoods, Facebook Marketplace type deliveries and make minimum $35 per delivery. Most I made in one delivery so far was $121 for a 2 hour mattress pickup / delivery over 15 miles.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

AstonNC said:


> I tried Shipt, and Lugg. $8 - $12, never made much. Instacrap was promising but on the fence. Been doing Phlatbed here and there. I get to set my own rates and choose which deliveries I want to take. App is neat but slowly catching on, mostly in metro areas. Pick up random items but mostly large items....furniture and household stuff. Costco, Homegoods, Facebook Marketplace type deliveries and make minimum $35 per delivery. Most I made in one delivery so far was $121 for a 2 hour mattress pickup / delivery over 15 miles.


Are you required to load and unload the stuff?


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

It's not a requirement, but that's your customer and if you want to be rated highly (and command higher rates) then you go over and beyond. I generally load and unload, doesn't require much effort. In most cases the customer will help.....and if you want you can bring a buddy with you. This one took about 1.5 hours and I netted $54.25...solo pick up and drop off. I usually just drop off inside living area or garage. Sometimes they volunteer to help get it further inside, extra 10-15 minutes and they throw in a cash tip usually $10 - $20 extra = even more $$$ for 2 hours. The good ones even give you bottled water. All in I've made $35/hr, drive is usually less than 20 miles in/near-town. 
Latest costco pickup


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Damn I think I need a bigger car for Phlatbed.. I have a 2019 Toyota ch-r


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

WhippedCream said:


> Damn I think I need a bigger car for Phlatbed.. I have a 2019 Toyota ch-r


If you have access to a truck then that'll work. Also there are smaller items that get posted every now and then....you're not bound to one vehicle.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

AstonNC said:


> If you have access to a truck then that'll work. Also there are smaller items that get posted every now and then....you're not bound to one vehicle.


No truck seems like a good gig if you have one though!


----------



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

AstonNC said:


> If you have access to a truck then that'll work. Also there are smaller items that get posted every now and then....you're not bound to one vehicle.


How about a crossover SUV? Big enough to do many types of orders?


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

EasyRider1 said:


> How about a crossover SUV? Big enough to do many types of orders?


Depends on what you types of items. You choose which items based on your vehicle. If it can fit in your crossover, then bid on the delivery.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Both are ridiculous with the non promo rates. You will end up making less than $5 an hour. With the promos you can at least ramp it up to $15 an hour.


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

vtcomics said:


> Both are ridiculous with the non promo rates. You will end up making less than $5 an hour. With the promos you can at least ramp it up to $15 an hour.


You have to know what you want out of it, in addition to picking the right gig platform based on your own needs. I've been doing these types of gigs for 4 years now. 
One *MAJOR* difference I've seen is that the better platforms require some effort on your part (like sharing on social media - Facebook, Twitter, Nextdoor, Patch etc) and building your local area awareness independently. In addition to engaging with the companies directly, you'll be surprised how helpful they can be if they see partners who are making an effort locally.
On the other hand, other mainstream platforms that spoon feed you jobs often come with dirt pay, little control, and you're basically sitting and waiting for them to give you stuff. It's a shared responsibility if you asked me.
I activated my local area and it's nice having a good measure of control.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

AstonNC said:


> You have to know what you want out of it, in addition to picking the right gig platform based on your own needs. I've been doing these types of gigs for 4 years now.
> One *MAJOR* difference I've seen is that the better platforms require some effort on your part (like sharing on social media - Facebook, Twitter, Nextdoor, Patch etc) and building your local area awareness independently. In addition to engaging with the companies directly, you'll be surprised how helpful they can be if they see partners who are making an effort locally.
> On the other hand, other mainstream platforms that spoon feed you jobs often come with dirt pay, little control, and you're basically sitting and waiting for them to give you stuff. It's a shared responsibility if you asked me.
> I activated my local area and it's nice having a good measure of control.


Like how you want us to promote your new company Phlatbed for you?


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

WhippedCream said:


> Like how you want us to promote your new company Phlatbed for you?


?? I wish.....


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> Promos still look terrible.


I'd never accept a promo less than $25.00-30.00. Not sure where you are but $14-15.00 wouldn't even register on my radar.

Accept promos with higher value and only a handful of items if you want to make money.
I'll have no further comment on this old thread.


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

IR12 said:


> I'd never accept a promo less than $25.00-30.00. Not sure where you are but $14-15.00 wouldn't even register on my radar.
> 
> Accept promos with higher value and only a handful of items if you want to make money.
> I'll have no further comment on this old thread.


Well said!


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

IR12 said:


> I'd never accept a promo less than $25.00-30.00. Not sure where you are but $14-15.00 wouldn't even register on my radar.
> 
> Accept promos with higher value and only a handful of items if you want to make money.
> I'll have no further comment on this old thread.


I think my promos only go up to $20 nj



AstonNC said:


> You have to know what you want out of it, in addition to picking the right gig platform based on your own needs. I've been doing these types of gigs for 4 years now.
> One *MAJOR* difference I've seen is that the better platforms require some effort on your part (like sharing on social media - Facebook, Twitter, Nextdoor, Patch etc) and building your local area awareness independently. In addition to engaging with the companies directly, you'll be surprised how helpful they can be if they see partners who are making an effort locally.
> On the other hand, other mainstream platforms that spoon feed you jobs often come with dirt pay, little control, and you're basically sitting and waiting for them to give you stuff. It's a shared responsibility if you asked me.
> I activated my local area and it's nice having a good measure of control.


these companies want us to promote for them so they gain customers and drivers and make a lot of money and then once that happens they cut driver rates LOL all these companies are the same

I did download the app and will probably give it a try but it's clear that you have some kind of investment in this company


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

Promos go up depending on how close it gets to the delivery time. In my area it goes like this......

Order shop/delivery today between 5pm-6pm pays out $8-$11 depending on cost of items......$5 base rate plus 7.5% of total order.

Orders not delivered by 4:30pm will get a promo anywhere from $2-$5. Orders not delivered by 4:45pm will get a promo anywhere from $10-$15. Orders not delivered by 5pm get a promo anywhere from $16-$20. Orders not delivered by 5:25pm usually get a promo anywhere from $25-$35 if they're not rescheduled.

Promo's in my area back in November/December used to hit $25-$35 all the time , not they rarely hit $25 but consistently hit $10-$15 which works for me since I'm 10 minutes from my local Target and usually will grab a promo order that pays $23-$25 total and double up by grabbing a small 3-5 item order going in the same direction for about $7-$9 which I can shop and deliver both orders within an hour which makes me about $30-$35 an hour.

I have 4 Targets by me:

Poughkeepsie: 10 minutes away
Newburgh: 20 minutes away
Monroe: 30 minutes away
Middletown: 30 minutes away

The ones further I see alot of promos hitting $20+ so some days I shoot down there for 2-3 hours and make a quick $100.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have spoken with stores partnering with Shipt and they have indicated there are a LOT more Shipt shoppers out there & they don't have a clue what they are doing. This seems to be the case in my area due to how quick the offers go up they are taken. Who is going to drive to the store, shop, drive to the drop off location, then drive back to a good staging area for $12-$18 when the miles is 20+? These new shoppers need to look at more than the dollar amount like: miles driven round trip, size of order, estimated time to complete the order, time of day. When factoring in all these I have determined I need to hit a revenue number of $ 25 / hour before expenses.


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

Flier5425 said:


> I have spoken with stores partnering with Shipt and they have indicated there are a LOT more Shipt shoppers out there & they don't have a clue what they are doing. This seems to be the case in my area due to how quick the offers go up they are taken. Who is going to drive to the store, shop, drive to the drop off location, then drive back to a good staging area for $12-$18 when the miles is 20+? These new shoppers need to look at more than the dollar amount like: miles driven round trip, size of order, estimated time to complete the order, time of day. When factoring in all these I have determined I need to hit a revenue number of $ 25 / hour before expenses.


SO true....The unit economics simply don't add up. I tried it....not for me. Depreciation on your vehicle alone....


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Flier5425 said:


> I have spoken with stores partnering with Shipt and they have indicated there are a LOT more Shipt shoppers out there & they don't have a clue what they are doing. This seems to be the case in my area due to how quick the offers go up they are taken. Who is going to drive to the store, shop, drive to the drop off location, then drive back to a good staging area for $12-$18 when the miles is 20+? These new shoppers need to look at more than the dollar amount like: miles driven round trip, size of order, estimated time to complete the order, time of day. When factoring in all these I have determined I need to hit a revenue number of $ 25 / hour before expenses.


Just like any gig economy delivery job, they prey on the stupid and uneducated.


----------

